# Welches Cat Kabel benötige ich für meine Zwecke?



## Kano131 (27. September 2017)

*Welches Cat Kabel benötige ich für meine Zwecke?*

Nabend,

ich ziehe am Wochenende um und Wechsel zu einem 200Mbit Anschluss von Vodafone. Das Haus hat 3 Etagen und in der Mitte soll der Router stehen. Mein Rechner steht ganz oben also möchte ich LAN legen.

Welches Kabel könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

Danke

Gesendet von meinem MHA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## evilgrin68 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Welches Cat Kabel benötige ich für meine Zwecke?*

Willst du fertige Patchkabel verlegen oder Verlegekabel mit entsprechenden Dosen?

zB. Verlegekabel: Cat.7 Netzwerkkabel Verlegekabel 1000 MHz S-FTP/PIMF orange - KabelScheune.de


----------



## 9maddin9 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Welches Cat Kabel benötige ich für meine Zwecke?*

Persönlich würde ich ein Cat 7 Kabel verlegen mit den RJ45 Stecker/Buchse, da du meinst nur einmal das Kabel verlegst und dieses wäre etwas “Zukunftsicherer“, da höhere Bandbreite möglich.

Twisted-Pair-Kabel – Wikipedia

Gesendet von meinem Honor 8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Malkolm (27. September 2017)

*AW: Welches Cat Kabel benötige ich für meine Zwecke?*

Alles ab Cat5e ist für 1GBit geeignet. 10GBit gibts ab Cat6a (bis 50m) bzw. für längere Strecken Cat 7. Übliche RJ45 Dosen sind übrigens maximal Cat 6a fähig.
Die Unterschiede im Preis liegen bei etwa 10-20ct/m. Kabel kleinerer Kategorie sind in der Regel dünner und damit im Zweifel etwas angenehmer zu verlegen.

Wichtig ist vorallem, dass für feste Verbindungen Verlegekabel mit Patchdosen genutzt wird. Von der Dose zu den Clients nimmt man dann die üblichen Patchkabel.


----------



## SimonG (27. September 2017)

*AW: Welches Cat Kabel benötige ich für meine Zwecke?*

Wenn ich jetzt ein Haus verkabeln würde, dann mit Cat 7 und GG45 Steckern/Buchsen. Die Buchsen sind kompatibel mit RJ45. Für den Anschluss am Router ist zwar ein Adapter nötig, dafür ist dann alles (bis auf der Router) auf 10Gbit ausgelegt.
Cat 7 Kabel mit RJ45 Steckern sind meiner Meinung nach Quatsch, weil die RJ45 Verbindung nur bis Cat 6a spezifiziert ist. Cat 6a ist zwar völlig ausreichend, aber ein Kabel mit eingebauten Flaschenhals, macht für mich keinen Sinn.

Cat 7 ist zwar aktuell totaler Overkill (10 Gigabit), aber Kabel will man in 5 Jahren nicht wieder neu verlegen. Deswegen besser zukunftssicher planen. Ansonsten würde technisch Cat 5.e für deine 200 Mbit reichen.


----------



## chaotium (27. September 2017)

*AW: Welches Cat Kabel benötige ich für meine Zwecke?*



SimonG schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt ein Haus verkabeln würde, dann mit Cat 7 und GG45 Steckern/Buchsen. Die Buchsen sind kompatibel mit RJ45. Für den Anschluss am Router ist zwar ein Adapter nötig, dafür ist dann alles (bis auf der Router) auf 10Gbit ausgelegt.
> Cat 7 Kabel mit RJ45 Steckern sind meiner Meinung nach Quatsch, weil die RJ45 Verbindung nur bis Cat 6a spezifiziert ist. Cat 6a ist zwar völlig ausreichend, aber ein Kabel mit eingebauten Flaschenhals, macht für mich keinen Sinn.
> 
> Cat 7 ist zwar aktuell totaler Overkill (10 Gigabit), aber Kabel will man in 5 Jahren nicht wieder neu verlegen. Deswegen besser zukunftssicher planen. Ansonsten würde technisch Cat 5.e für deine 200 Mbit reichen.



Du sagst Zukunftssicher, empfiehlst aber Kupferkabel. Wenn zukunftssicher dann LWL Leitungen


----------



## 9maddin9 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Welches Cat Kabel benötige ich für meine Zwecke?*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Du sagst Zukunftssicher, empfiehlst aber Kupferkabel. Wenn zukunftssicher dann LWL Leitungen


Die Frage ist eher, was kostet der Aufpreis von Cat 5 zu 7 und im Gegenzug der Aufpreis zum LWL und hier schneidet das LWL definiert schlechter ab.

Gesendet von meinem Asus ZenPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pu244 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Welches Cat Kabel benötige ich für meine Zwecke?*

Ich würde CAT 7A Kabel nehmen, der Aufpreis hält sich in Grenzen und du bist auch gut gerüstet falls mal 40 oder 100 GBit/sec benötigt werden. CAT 8 ist leider nicht spezifiziert und dann wohl auch sehr teuer, sodass es sich nicht wirklich lohnt.



SimonG schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt ein Haus verkabeln würde, dann mit Cat 7 und GG45 Steckern/Buchsen. Die Buchsen sind kompatibel mit RJ45. Für den Anschluss am Router ist zwar ein Adapter nötig, dafür ist dann alles (bis auf der Router) auf 10Gbit ausgelegt.
> Cat 7 Kabel mit RJ45 Steckern sind meiner Meinung nach Quatsch, weil die RJ45 Verbindung nur bis Cat 6a spezifiziert ist. Cat 6a ist zwar völlig ausreichend, aber ein Kabel mit eingebauten Flaschenhals, macht für mich keinen Sinn.



GG45 Steckler braucht man nur, wenn man über 10 GBit benötigt und da ist im Moment nichtmal klar ob GG45 ausreichen wird oder ob man TERA oder etwas anderes benötigt. Das ganze wird wohl bei PCs frühestens in 10 Jahren aktuell, nachdem heute nichtmal 10 GBit/sec üblich ist. Wichtig ist, dass man beim Anschließen des Kabels in der Dose noch 20cm überstehen hat, damit man dann in 10-20 Jahren einfach die Anschlüsse tauschen kann.



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Du sagst Zukunftssicher, empfiehlst aber Kupferkabel. Wenn zukunftssicher dann LWL Leitungen



Glasfasern sind recht teuer, besonders die Netzwerkkarten und dann muß man auch noch die richtigen Fasern nehmen, sonst ist man gekniffen. Es gab/gibt billige Kunstofffasern, für Netzwerke mit bis zu 50-100m Reichweite und die haben erst dieses Jahr 1GBit bekommen und die Netzwerkkarten sind sehr teuer, von daher sollte man sich zweimal überlegen, was man sich in die Bude legt. Glasfasern rentieren sich nur, wenn man die Vorteile schon heute nutzen will, also jetzt 40 GBit/sec, Reichweiten über 100m, die sehr dünnen und flexiblen Glasfasern oder Galvanisch getrennte Verbindungen.


----------



## chaotium (28. September 2017)

*AW: Welches Cat Kabel benötige ich für meine Zwecke?*

Man kann LWL jetzt schon verwenden und dann Converter verwenden.
Dem Kupferkabel wird schneller die Luft ausgehen als man es will.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Welches Cat Kabel benötige ich für meine Zwecke?*

Gut geschirmte Kupferkabel schaffen auch 100Gbit. Es kommt nur immer auf die Länge des Kabels und die Abschirmung an.


----------



## Pu244 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Welches Cat Kabel benötige ich für meine Zwecke?*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Man kann LWL jetzt schon verwenden und dann Converter verwenden.
> Dem Kupferkabel wird schneller die Luft ausgehen als man es will.



Nach bisherigem Stand sind 100GBit/sec bei 100m drin, die Frage ist ob man das noch mit CAT 7 Kabeln, CAT7A oder doch mit CAT8 hinbekommt. Bis die 100GBit/sec knapp werden, wird es wohl noch einige Zeit dauern, Internetverbindungen mit 1GBit sind heute sehr Rar, 10 GBit Netzwerkkarten in Heimnetzen ebenfalls und wenn man bedenkt, dass 1GBit Netzwerkkarten vor ca. 20 Jahren erschienen sind, dann wird es wohl noch weit über 20 Jahre dauern, bis 100GBit Netzwerk bei den SoHo Nutzern die Luft ausgeht.

Bis dahin wird sich auch bei den Glasfasern noch einiges tun, es ist nämlich keinesfalls so, dass es "die Glasfaser" gibt, sondern mehrere Varianten, was sich bei Heimnutzern durchsetzt wird sich erst noch zeigen müssen. Im Moment sind Glasfasern für die meisten so unnötig, wie eine Flugzeugpiste im Garten.


----------

